# spruce bedding?



## Blueheaven (8 mo ago)

two types of bedding are stocked everywhere in Australia and it's 'Chipsi' and 'Peckish' both are made out of Softwood but it's made from Spruce which has the same chemical levels as aspen and some places say it's safe to use.

(made from mainly spruce with a small bit of fir)


----------

